# Turkey and nest



## 066blaster (Jul 21, 2014)

Walked up on this turkey I snapped a pic and it took off. Looks like it was sitting on a nest there one has hatched and is in the upper right corner of the pic. Drove past an hour later and the thing is on the nest so no worries. It used an old deer fence for some cover


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jul 21, 2014)

That's cool.


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 21, 2014)

Twice I've encountered hen Turkeys w their newly hatched, tiny broods. Both times the hens pretended to be injured and made dramatic movements to draw attention and me away from the chicks, hopping, limping, dragging a wing, while making a strange sound similar to a Tom's gobble etc. I had to laugh at one who wobbled around as if it was drunk or dizzy while moving away from the babies. One large hen was hiding in tall grass and briars and i came within 8' of it before it flushed out. As it did it's dance I heard quiet peeps and realized the many tiny chicks were all around me in the grass and weeds so I had to tiptoe away to avoid stepping on any.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 21, 2014)

I was bailing straw about a month ago and drove past this area and the thing flew up when I was right next to it . I was looking the other way. It's wings were hitting the fence making a bunch of noise. I though I had the fence wrapped in the bailer. Scaired the heck outta me. I just thought the the turkey got caught in the fence. Didn't think it had a nest there


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 21, 2014)

If you ever get near a hen in summer and it runs in circles around you or comes back towards you if you don't follow it, or doesn't just fly or run away at great speed you can bet she has a nest or chicks nearby.


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 21, 2014)

Great pic my friend.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like they all hatched and left


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 22, 2014)

066blaster said:


> Looks like they all hatched and leftView attachment 360345


100% is hard to beat.


----------

